# Black Tobiano or Black Tobiano Rabicano?



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok I finally got some pictures to load - do you think she is a rabicano?

You can definitely see the white hairs in this picture, and you can kind of see the white in her tail.









Forgive me please, it was getting dark when I was taking these pictures, plus Keeta wasn't wanting to stand for long lol.









Isn't she cute??


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think she's a tobi and yes she's cute, Who can resist a mini?


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> I think she's a tobi and yes she's cute, Who can resist a mini?


Is she rabicano as well or just tobiano, though?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't see rabicano. I think the ticking you're seeing is a result of sabino.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I don't see rabicano. I think the ticking you're seeing is a result of sabino.


I didn't realize sabino caused ticking! I guess that also makes sense, don't sabinos often have white on/below their chins like she does?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I do think she might but hard to tell from the pics


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Have no idea what causes it or if it's just a fluke but every black horse I have ever had tended to get roaning in their flank area at different times of the year. Right now I have 2 solid black mini's, not so much as a star, snip or anklet and an APHA black/white tobi all with roany flanks. Happens mostly at their two shedding seasons so I don't know if the hair loses color when it's ready to shed out or what.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> Have no idea what causes it or if it's just a fluke but every black horse I have ever had tended to get roaning in their flank area at different times of the year. Right now I have 2 solid black mini's, not so much as a star, snip or anklet and an APHA black/white tobi all with roany flanks. Happens mostly at their two shedding seasons so I don't know if the hair loses color when it's ready to shed out or what.


That is interesting. I don't think the hair actually looses color though, just winter coats tend to be slightly different. I do have a black/white pinto mare that doesn't do that at all, though.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Tobiano with sabino. Sabino commonly accompanies pattern markings such as tobiano, causing jagged edges and "roaning" as well as the skunk tail and can grow and appear over time. And since tobiano alone does not cause face white, sabino is most likely causing her blaze as well.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Roanwatch said:


> I didn't realize sabino caused ticking! I guess that also makes sense, don't sabinos often have white on/below their chins like she does?


Yep, she has a few clues to sabino in her pattern, but the shape of the blaze and spilling down onto the chin is what makes me almost 100% confident she has sabino.

There's no reason she couldn't have both sabino and rabicano, but in this case, I think it's just sabino.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

For the record, I have tobianos and they all have white hairs throughout their non-white areas and blaze faces. Two of the three that I own have been tested for every white pattern that is testable (including sabino) and they're negative for everything. The other I haven't bothered to test yet, but since he is the son of one that I have tested, I know 50% of his genetic equation, and can guess at some of the rest because his dad was homozygous for tobiano.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^It sounds like these horses have multiple genes going on. You may know tobiano but there are MANY genes we do not have a test for yet. Heck there are many more I'm sure haven't been discovered yet. There's more than one sabino...


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Skunk Tailed – America’s Horse Daily

Try this site. It will help you understand Rabicano

http://www.horse-genetics.com/sabino-horses.html

And one for Sabino. Please note the RABICANO gets the skunk tail.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> ^It sounds like these horses have multiple genes going on. You may know tobiano but there are MANY genes we do not have a test for yet. Heck there are many more I'm sure haven't been discovered yet. There's more than one sabino...


 That is why I said every one that is "testable." I know there's a lot we don't know yet.


----------

